# Mounting a CHE and basking lamp into wooden viv top



## Azrael84 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

As something of a newbie to all this DIY stuff could someone recommend me what exactly I would have to buy to fit a 250W ceramic bulb heater to ceiling of viv....I mean literally everything I would need to mount it onto the wood, like screws and the holder or whatever....or if there are some handy kits with everything you need included?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

you can buy some kits but they tend to be pricey.
if it is a wooden viv they sell ceramic bulb holders on ebay for about a tenner with the calbe and you screw through the base (it has holes) int othe wood.


----------



## Azrael84 (Jun 11, 2011)

Is this what I need? CERAMIC VIVARIUM HEAT BULB LIGHT LAMP HOLDER REPTILE ** | eBay UK

Would I then just drill a hole big enough for the wire in the top of the viv, feed the wire through and connect up. Then get two screws and just drive them into the wood with a screwdriver...
(sorry just want to double check before I cock up my viv) what I mean is it doesn't mount onto something supposed to go under it does it?


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

Azrael84 said:


> Is this what I need? CERAMIC VIVARIUM HEAT BULB LIGHT LAMP HOLDER REPTILE ** | eBay UK
> 
> Would I then just drill a hole big enough for the wire in the top of the viv, feed the wire through and connect up. Then get two screws and just drive them into the wood with a screwdriver...
> (sorry just want to double check before I cock up my viv) what I mean is it doesn't mount onto something supposed to go under it does it?


I used a drill big enough for the cable then used cable tacks to fix it into place as they're about the right length and don't come through the wood. The tacks I'm on about are the ones you would use to attach an extension cable to your skirting boards hope that helps then all you need is a hammer


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

well they are what i have used in my wood vivs for over a year so they can't be too bad. the screws go up through the body of the fitting and into the wood. you may want to pre part drill or screw your holes a little bit to make it easier.


----------



## MurphyReptiles (May 12, 2013)

could someone post a picture of how they mount?


----------

